# New Copperhead!



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Speak with Paint it black, he has a beautiful copperhead and might be able to give you some insight.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great choice! Welcome to the Ankona family!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome, and advice!  I'll definitely check them out!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

Welcome to the family! There are three of us gen 2 Copperhead guys down here. PIB, high & dry and I. Any questions, feel free to ask me or any of us. I'm sure they wouldn't mind.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm down in Hialeah. I have a 60 ETEC on my Tournament Edition. I personally would go with the Tournament edition over the Back country. I just like the finish better on it. And the easy access to the front compartment. If you want to check it out, let me know and you can swing by or something. 

I'll actually be up at Ankona this Saturday with my skiff. I also have several videos posted on my youtube channel of fishing and running the Copperhead. Check them out at youtube.com/urahoecallme


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks!  I've already scoped all the videos!  They are the reason I decieded on the Copperhead!  You guys have awesome builds!  I'm looking forward to my build.  I'll be asking for more advice when Mel gives me a start date.  He's so busy, who knows when he'll get to mine! :-[


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

Hey, PIB... how is the finish different on the TE than the Backcountry? I was under the impression that the only difference was the front storage and the rear compartment. Thanks!

Pete


> I'm down in Hialeah. I have a 60 ETEC on my Tournament Edition. I personally would go with the Tournament edition over the Back country. I just like the finish better on it. And the easy access to the front compartment. If you want to check it out, let me know and you can swing by or something.
> 
> I'll actually be up at Ankona this Saturday with my skiff. I also have several videos posted on my youtube channel of fishing and running the Copperhead. Check them out at youtube.com/urahoecallme


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

Oh, and Congrats on the skiff build, Loki! I have one starting this week (hopefully) so I will have a build thread starting soon - feel free to ask away.

Pete


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks!  Still waiting for build date.  I'll have to check out and enjoy other builds.  The wait is worth it!  As soon as I get more info from Mel, I'll be asking for more advice. 
Congratulations on the build Seeingred!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Hey, PIB... how is the finish different on the TE than the Backcountry?  I was under the impression that the only difference was the front storage and the rear compartment.  Thanks!
> 
> Pete
> 
> ...


I just like the clean look of a hatch up front and two separate in the back. Plus the built in live well. rather than having to use an aftermarket one or something of that matter.


----------



## EER (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome to the Family and Congrats on the new build. I went with the Tournament Edition myself. As PIB said easy access to the front compartment and ample storage in the rear compartment (s)


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

Ya!  That's the set up i'm going with!  Just like the look a little better. Both editions look sharp though!


----------



## noise.boy (Feb 18, 2012)

I also sent a deposit to Mel this week for a CopperHead to be sent to Texas!  I can't wait!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

Congratulations! ;D


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Congrats on the build and welcome to the family.

Any questions we r here to help.



;D


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

How has the 60hp e tec treated you guys? I read somewhere in the forum, that Mel has the Copperhead rated up to a 70hp! Opens up the option for the new 70hp yamaha. I believe the Yamaha weighs the same or less! :-?


----------



## acid832 (Oct 25, 2010)

congrats and welcome to the ankona family loki! , In my personal opinion i would go with the 60 etec. They run so much better on the gen 2 's .


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

I am still leaning towards the 60hp E tec, just wondering what kind of performance I can expect? Also if anyone has experience with the 60hp E tec, or the 70hp Yamaha. there's a lot on the 50hp E tec online. Any insight into these would be greatly appreciated. :-/


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm getting 8 to 10 mpg. And 41 mph on average. And I still haven't tweaked the prop just right.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Im right with Paint in speed got 43 before but i was running light. But 40 is fast enough in that hull for me LOL

MPG a little better but i think paint hauls A$$ more than me. LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

Sweet! That's about what I expected. Sounds like you guys are getting awesome performance and great mileage! I wouldn't think I would need to move any faster! The 60hp E tec on the Copperhead, moves as fast as the new 70hp Yamaha on other comparable boats, from what I read on some of the reviews. I'll be getting an E tec too! Thanks for the info.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

ETEC 60 weighs 240lbs and Yamaha F70 weighs 259lbs. ETEC will have better torque, less maintenace, no break in, swings a bigger prop, and might be faster. I know a ECC fury with 60 etec is faster then with Yamaha 70. 

Only thing F70 might be better is in fuel effeciency but with the perforamce numbers PIB and HighDry are posting it might not be that significant. There also getting 40+ mph so thats great. 

60 ETEC is also cheaper.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

Sounds like the best choice for me too! Great numbers! What props are you guys set up with? Do you recommend trim tabs and jack plate?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks Snookintime!  The numbers and stats help with the decision!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

dont have a copperhead but I do think tabs are neccesary on any skiff. Tabs can make all the difference n getting soaked or staying dry. 

As for a jack plate, it depends on what kind of fishing you do. If you have to make runs over long flats to get to your fishing spots then yea you should probably get one. But if the majority of the time the flats you are fishing are near deeper water or a channel is near by then its probably not necceassry. 

But one great thing about a jackplate is that it makes idling off a flat much easier then just using tilt and trim.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Honestly, I Never use my tabs. Like, literally, never. 
They help out if I back off to like 5000 rpms. I can then tab it and trim it and get 37, 38 mph at 5000 rpm. But if I'm runnin full speed, tabs are all the way up.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

> Honestly, I Never use my tabs. Like, literally, never.
> They help out if I back off to like 5000 rpms. I can then tab it and trim it and get 37, 38 mph at 5000 rpm. But if I'm runnin full speed, tabs are all the way up.


when running a chop you need to get the nose down to cut the chop the best and in a quartering chop you need the tabs to slighly lift one side to keep you dry. Also helps when jumping up on plane when you dont have much water to spin up in and it also allows to run shallower. Yea 80% of the time you are cruisng with the tabs up but there will that 20% that you wished you had them. 

also, small skiffs are weight sensitive when running so tabs allow you to level off boat when more weight on one side or another.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

When running in a chop, you want to get the bow up out of the water, not stuff it. I know how to run a skiff. Especially in rough waters... A copperhead gets on plane easier with tabs up in shallow water. 
There is a reverse chine on the copperheads making the tabs really not needed most of the time. I been running skiffs for a few years, now. As for a quartering chop, you want to tilt the skiff. That's where the tabs are needed. 


Trust me when I tell you, trim tabs are not that needed on a copperhead. Mel preached this to me when I got my boat, and I ignored him. Got $600 lencos put on. And I barely ever use them.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

not challenging you and saying you dont know how to run a skiff just simply stating my opinion. I have never run a copperhead but most skiffs will run similar to each other. For the most part they all have a flat bottom at stern with a sharp enry at bow.

I just dont see how you would want to lift the bow in a light chop. You would want to hit a wave with the sharp entry on these skiffs. If you lift the bow up you wont hit the wave with the "v" and you will hit it with the flat bottom. Now in situation you are in a real nasty slop then yes you would slow down and lift the tabs to get the nose up to keep you dry. 

I have never seen a hells bay (maybe old glades skiff), east cape, maverick, beavertail, or gordon skiff without tabs. But with this said I have never run a Gen2 copperhead (would like to) so I am probably not the best person to advise you on things. Take advice from the owners who have first hand experience on running the skiff in actual conditions. Ask PIB, High & Dry, and Saltyguy on what they think. If you get different answers then run the skiff with them and without them and decide. 

Make sure its thaht much better bc the lencos will be about $600 like PIB said.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

Sounds like Mel really outdid himself on the Copperhead 2. PIB, did you have the tabs on you're gen1? I will really have to think about the tabs. Every bit helps with fuel economy tab and trim.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

If you could afford them, get them. But it's not a necessity. I did have on my gen 1. And it definitely needed them.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

I appreciate all opinions!  You guys have valid points to consider.  My friend has an older 17 ft. Skiff and barely uses them too, but with an offset load and water conditions, they are better to have than not.


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

I have a gen 2 copperhead and I don't have tabs nor do I need them my skiff is a tiller and no problems with leaning or load distribution and I can run in pretty nasty stuff without them just get the nose up and cruise


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

> I have a  gen 2 copperhead and I don't have tabs nor do I need them my skiff is a tiller and no problems with leaning or load distribution and I  can run in pretty nasty stuff without them just get the nose up and cruise


I'll try it without the tabs. I can always install them later if I think I need them. I owned a 19.4 ft. Wellcraft 190cc. Ran great, no trim tabs. Mel did say the Copperhead was designed to run without the tabs. Still waiting for the build to start :-/


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

FYI: Reverse chine have 0 effect on the running characteristics of a boat... some food for thought


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

The back edge of the sponsons have a dip or "hook" if you will. It's not much. But it keeps it from porpoising.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

that small "dip" is there to form the transition most of the time.. Will have minimal effect on the ride.. the boat just may be designed well enough to where it doesnt need tabs.. 

Reverse chines generally are on side of the hull starting low in the back and making their way forward and gradually rising to what ever height chosen by the mfg. main purpose is to deflect spray/water


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

They added it to create stern lift. I only called it what rory referred to it as. 
Anyway, there is a reverse chine going along the bottom of the sides....


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Rory is wrong! lol I can go on and on about this but I will just leave it alone..


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Rory is wrong! lol I can go on and on about this but I will just leave it alone..


Lol anyway, you'll see how the boat runs in two weeks!


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

lol looking forward to it!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

Looks like I'm up next! My copperhead will have the new jump seat center console! I went with Claret for the hull. It looks like a darker shade in person than the Awlgrip color card. I'll post pics as the build progresses, out of the mold this week I hope!


----------



## johnsexton (Aug 13, 2012)

Can't wait to see pics! I made my deposit for a Copperhead last month!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

It's worth the wait! I took a test ride on Mel's Copperhead with an 50hp etec. Very impressive response, and great handling even with 3 "big" guys on board!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

> Can't wait to see pics! I made my deposit for a Copperhead last month!



Welcome to the family John!


----------



## johnsexton (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks Loki! I already know it's going to be the longest 6 months of my life!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

Some pics for you guys! Still waiting on final rigging!








[/img]







[/img]







[/img]

Haha  ;D


----------



## ras78209 (Sep 18, 2012)

Thinking of getting one also. Can't you get the back country and have Mel put the front hatch in? Don't really care for the live well would rather have open storage in the stern. Would rather have the large top hatch in the bow than the small bulkhead hatch.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm not sure what options Mel could do.  Give him a call, he's very busy, but if you can get him on the phone or email I'm sure he'll answer all questions.  I went with the tournament edition because I like the front hatch and the live well and storage in back with dual hatches.  You don't have to plumb the live well.  You could leave as dry storage.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

Just waiting on the cushions and prop!
Better clean out the garage! 








[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Very Purdy....best of luck!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Sweet looking ride Loki!


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Looks real nice another great edition for south florida.

Is that tilt steering?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

High + Dry Adventures wrote on Today at 10:21am:
Looks real nice another great edition for south florida.

Is that tilt steering?




Thanks High+Dry!

It's  great to almost have her done!  I asked about tilt steering, but for sure it is Baystar hydraulic steering
Not sure if tilt made it on my build! I believe Mel said tilt wouldn't work to get the clearance for the Lowrance placement. 
Did you get tilt on yours?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks for the complements guys!


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Did not realize it was hydraulic steering. I have tilt but not hydraulic. that is probably y the tilt would not work.

Sweet rig though!

;D


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Sweet sled man! 

I like the console on your boat, to bad tilt steering wouldn't fit.

Is that the lowrance HDS 8?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

> Sweet sled man!
> 
> I like the console on your boat, to bad tilt steering wouldn't fit.
> 
> Is that the lowrance HDS 8?


Thanks!  HDS 7 Gen 2 wilth Sonic Hub.  With my eyes, i need the bigest screen i could fit! ;D


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

Spectacular! 
[smiley=bravo.gif]


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks Thingfish!  Almost ready to come home! ;D


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

Sweeeeeeet boat!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

> Sweeeeeeet boat!


Thanks Charlie B!  Still waiting for a few items to be installed.  Can't wait to get her out on the water!  
[smiley=waiting.gif]


----------



## narwhal (Jul 4, 2012)

Does that upright wheel cause you to reach when driving while seated?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

I'll see when I pick her up! I don't think it will be an issue. I'm tall with a long reach. I test drove one with a similar set up but not as tall.


----------

